# Snowblower w/ Tecumseh HSSK 50 stalls after 20 min



## Mark_V (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi. Here in Harrisburg PA we're having 2nd 15"+ snowstorm in five days. Yay. 

Last week, my MTD blower started right up, let it warm up for 3 min, then blew snow fine, except when not under load, engine surged up and down a little. After about 20 min, noticed it was losing power under load, finally stalled. 

Checked a couple small engine forums, saw one recommendation to try running on one of the partial choke settings. Tried this and it ran well enough to finish blowing. It did not surge up and down with the partial choke.

Then followed recommendations on forums and checked/cleaned ports on main screw on bottom of carb. Bowl looked very clean, gas clean (always use fuel stabilizer). Checked carb settings, although other than lo and fast idle speeds, not much you can adjust.

Today, it started and ran like a champ, better than last week, no choke needed while running, plenty of power under load. 20 min in, again started losing power, was surging up and back a little at fast idle, and finally stalled--took a primer push to restart but would not run on any setting (partial or no choke) after startup.

Any suggestions would be appreciated! Blower and engine info below.

MTD Snowblower 22" 5 HP:
Model 314-611D129 (underneath that number is 626-739)
SN 1K042B30090

Tecumseh Engine:
Meets Calif 2006 & US EPA PHII
Model HSSK50
Spec 67404T
DOM 02297CE0194
Eng Family 2TPXS.1951BF 
Disp 195cc


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TFS :wave:

What the spark plug look like? Is it wet?

You may have to go through the carb again.

BG


----------



## Mark_V (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, BG! 

Just pulled the sparkplug, looks dry and reasonably clean. Been sitting about 20 min.

Also, an update--second time I tried to run it today, after sitting about 2 hrs, started fine again, this time ran only ~5 min before stalling.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check that the fuel cap is vent is not plugged.
Also if you can get to the fuel line where it goes into the carb pull it off to ensure fuel is flowing from it.


----------



## Mark_V (Feb 10, 2010)

wrench97,

I checked the fuel cap. I can't see a vent hole anywhere on the cap--has what looks like an inverted metal cone inside the cap, fastened on a plastic post in center of cap. Doesn't look like I could get it off to see underneath without breaking it. But there is no hole visible on bottom edge or outside of cap. Suggestions on that? Drill a small hole in it?

I put a container under the carb drain plug, pressed the drain, and got continual fuel flow. When I looked in the container, saw a small bead of water at the bottom of the gas. I know that's not good! Might have already been in the container though--it was sitting by the door when snow was blowing in. 

To be sure, I'm going to drain the tank then pull fuel line off under the tank and from carb, and blow some air through to clear it.

Any other ideas appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Unless if the tank is full, try running it the cap really lose or off.

BF


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can tell if it's a vent issue by simply removing the cap when it starts to run bad if it straightens out then the tank vent is plugged.

Hope you have all snow unlike the snow, sleet, rain, sleet, now blizzard we have here


----------



## Mark_V (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks again for all the ideas. 

Latest update: Drained tank by pulling fuel line at carb end. Made sure container was clean and dry first. When tank was drained, container had a good bit of black gritty stuff in the bottom. Bottom of tank appears to have some of this dirt too. Tonight I will blow out the fuel line, clean the tank, clean carb jets again, and try it in the morning.

Wrench97, it's all snow this time, about 16" as of 6 pm. Wind blowing steady 25 mph w/40 gusts so quite a bit of blowing and drifting. I hate those "mixed bags" too.


----------



## Mark_V (Feb 10, 2010)

Wrench97, Basementgeek: Went over everything, following your suggestions, and got the SB running this morning. Still stumbles a bit, and stalled once after about 45 min., but I let it cool down awhile then was able to finish. Other than the stall, ran pretty well and my driveway is melting off and drying as I write this. 

I plan to pick up a carb rebuild kit and go over the whole thing. 

Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have the job done 
You'll have til Monday night to get the carb done I hear


----------



## Mark_V (Feb 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Good to hear you have the job done
> You'll have til Monday night to get the carb done I hear


I hope they're wrong about that. I'm still hearing snow showers. But I noticed on AccuWeather site today, _next_ Monday 2/22 looks like snow all day and night, into Tuesday.


----------



## co1615 (Jan 20, 2010)

It may have been the air cleaner icing up and restricting the airflow. Try covering it next time to keep moisture out.


----------

